# S&W Model 66 or Ruger Security Six?



## Gruesome

Which would you prefer, and why?

I had the choice made for me and I am wondering if there is truly much of a difference. When I moved to Illinois, I left my Ruger security six .357 with my father in Indiana due to the silly gun laws here. Dad passed away last year and his girlfriend availed herself of all the guns he kept in his desk in her house, including my Ruger. I inherited several other guns from him that he kept in a storage unit, including a Smith & Wesson model 66, stainless, 4 inch, 357 magnum, just like my Ruger. The painful part is that the Ruger was a gift from my father when I moved out of the house. But then I guess the whole collection is a gift now. C'est la vie.

So did I trade up? Down? Six of one, half a dozen of the other? What say you?

Thanks,
Gruesome


----------



## Bisley

You traded up. 

My Model 66-2 is a sweet shooting revolver with nice sights and a very decent trigger. I traded my Security Six off (after 30 years in my underwear drawer) because I never shot it very well. It had a hard trigger and I honestly didn't like it enough to have any work done on it. They are good, solid revolvers, but the GP-100 was a large improvement, in my opinion.


----------



## jtguns

Depends on your shooting, personally I have both and shoot both. but then I also rule 1 is buy and never sell firearms.


----------



## forestranger

Have had both. Still have the M66 but not the Ruger. The Ruger would probably hold up better to a lot of magnum shooting but I always liked the trigger, looks, feel of the Smith better. Shot it better too. Both are good guns.


----------



## DJ Niner

I say if you are going to shoot it, then the S&W is a better choice, but the reason may seem a little bit strange.

First, I should say I'm a big Ruger fan, so you won't hear any Ruger hatin' from me. However, the Security/Speed/Service-Six revolver series has been out of production for so long that the factory is running out of repair parts (I got this from a factory rep when I was getting ready to send-off a Sec-Six for repair). I got lucky, mine was fixable with what they had available, but they told me up front that if it needed certain parts, I'd be up the creek _sans_ paddle. For regular use, you're better off with a current (or more current) production model that can be fixed if needed. For the vast majority of users, the S&W will serve just as well, and better for many (as said above, easier trigger pull).


----------



## Pistol Pete

If you can only get 1 get the S&W. The action is better on the S&W, also a better trigger pull. Nothing wrong with the Ruger tho if you like the trigger pull.


----------



## Sgt45

I haven't broken my Security-Six yet, I've broken 3 K frames. All I shoot are full house .357's as that's what is carried in them. If you're shooting mild .357's or .38's, the K frame will probably last forever.


----------



## all357mag

Really? Ruger? There's only two makes of revolvers, Colt and S&W!


----------



## DJ Niner

all357mag said:


> Really? Ruger? There's only two makes of revolvers, Colt and S&W!


That's cool, keep buying those brands; that means there will be more Rugers for the rest of us! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley

all357mag said:


> Really? Ruger? There's only two makes of revolvers, Colt and S&W!


Colts and S&Ws are not superior to the Ruger in any department except 'elegance.' I don't shoot hot loads in a S&W on a regular basis, but I won't hesitate to shoot maximum loads in the Rugers, all day long. A Ruger with a trigger job is a great gun.


----------



## Gruesome

Looks like I traded some durability for a better trigger. I had the 66 cleaned up by a pro and he alerted me to a bushing that was thinking about starting to maybe someday kinda fail a little bit. He said magnum loads would hasten this deterioration but 38 specials would likely keep it running for decades. That does make me frown a little. My plan had been to feed this thing nothing but big fat hot loads the rest of it's life, but perhaps this 1972 vintage is ready for light retirement duty. Or a new bushing.

The S&W trigger is a beauty for sure! Not exactly a hair trigger, but close enough for me. I do remember the trigger on the Security Six being a bit heavy.

The 66 will be the secondary gun anyway, so I guess I'll feed it magnums at a reduced pace. The FNX 40 is ready to go so I need to put a few hundred rounds through that.

Thanks for all the opinions- this has been a fascinating journey.

-Gruesome


----------



## OldManMontgomery

Back in the day when both were current production guns, I felt the Ruger was better on a 'value for dollar' basis, but I liked the S&W better. I still do, but I have both in my collection. 

On a dollar value basis, the M66 is worth more than the Security Six if both are in the same condition. Then again, losing a gift from your Dad is hard to set a dollar amount.


----------



## paratrooper

There isn't a Ruger revolver made that can compare with a S&W. 

I'd take a S&W model 66 over a Ruger any day, week, or month of the year.


----------



## Desertrat

they both are great pieces.....I just prefer the Ruger.


----------



## spooler41

I've got one of each, My S&W is a K frame in .22 mag and a great shooter. The other is a Ruger Security Six,in .357 mag/.38 spec. , this one is one of 
my favorite wheel guns,smooth & powerful and really gets the job done. They are both more than 35 years old and in great shape. I'm looking forward to many more years of fun with them.

. .......................Jack


----------

